# Young GSD in training



## John Wolf (Dec 12, 2009)

My mali that I had been competing with died this spring unexpectedly so I got this guy shortly after. Decided to go with a GSD. He is turning into a pretty good dog and might make another nice comp dog. Snow is cutting down on my training right now, so these are from summer/fall. Enjoy

6 months bitework- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e9G0RH36t8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jeLP5BqZYA

8 months tracking - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mF6MShLJCoo

8 months OB - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tk-BNK_kB3Y (not great quality video)

9 month bitework - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uV43-FBPZXY

10 months (first time in bite box) - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gxTSxXONLg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Man it is so refreshing to see a good dog and good training.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks for sharing the videos...nice work


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I've not seen such good work in all three disciplines for a long time. If you carry on like this you're heading for good things. Obviously I've seen such good work at our clubs in Switzerland and Germany but mostly we watch each other train.

It's heart-warming to see how you react with the dog overall. You understand him, he understands you.

There's nothing more to say but \\/\\/\\/


----------



## John Wolf (Dec 12, 2009)

Thank you for all the nice words. Gillian, a lot of the principles I use in my tracking I learned from Bernd Fory and Melanie Kruger who, I believe, live in Switzerland.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Very nice, John. Sorry to hear about your Malinois.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice work. Can you. Show the pedigree.


----------



## John Wolf (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks!

http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/1040916/Oleck-von-Eintze


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice work, John, thanks for posting your videos.

Would love to train with Mike at some point in the future, I've heard great things.

Wish you success.


----------



## John Wolf (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks Dave,

Your dog is looking excellent as well.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

John Wolf said:


> My mali that I had been competing with died this spring unexpectedly so I got this guy shortly after. Decided to go with a GSD. He is turning into a pretty good dog and might make another nice comp dog. Snow is cutting down on my training right now, so these are from summer/fall. Enjoy
> 
> 6 months bitework- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e9G0RH36t8
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jeLP5BqZYA
> ...




Bravo. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Gillian Schuler said:


> *I've not seen such good work in all three disciplines for a long time. If you carry on like this you're heading for good things. Obviously I've seen such good work at our clubs in Switzerland and Germany but mostly we watch each other train.*
> 
> It's heart-warming to see how you react with the dog overall. You understand him, he understands you.
> 
> There's nothing more to say but \\/\\/\\/


*Really?*

At the OP, awesome vids, real nice dog, real nice training, like the helper work.
Keep them coming.


----------



## Melissa Leistikow (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the videos. He looks really nice!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Matt Vandart said:


> *Really?*
> 
> 
> At the OP, awesome vids, real nice dog, real nice training, like the helper work.
> Keep them coming.


 
At Matt: really


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

That's very sad


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

What's there to be sad about? I was complimenting John Wolf on his allround training efforts which are similar to some of the training in Switzerland and Germany.

What's sad about that for heaven's sake?


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Gillian Schuler said:


> What's there to be sad about? I was complimenting John Wolf on his allround training efforts which are similar to some of the training in Switzerland and Germany.
> 
> What's sad about that for heaven's sake?


*



I've not seen such good work in all three disciplines for a long time.

Click to expand...

*The fact that people are doing less than adequate training in all three disciplines, it's not hard now is it? It puts me off going to clubs tbh.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Matt Vandart said:


> The fact that people are doing less than adequate training in all three disciplines, it's not hard now is it? It puts me off going to clubs tbh.


Don't be put off. There is a lot of good training going on everywhere. And if it's not where you go, you can bring it with you. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Matt Vandart said:


> The fact that people are doing less than adequate training in all three disciplines, it's not hard now is it? It puts me off going to clubs tbh.


Ah! now I get you. I should have said I've not seen "videos" of such good training. I've seen very good training whilst at the clubs in our area, and in Germany.

Videoing training is not so popular here.


----------

